# What do you do for cat litter?



## RedneckCowgirl

Trying to find a cat litter that 
1. Actually works
2. Isn't full of nasty chemicals

Thankfully, Roo isn't picky, and will use just about anything we put in there. She is also indoor/outdoor, so knows all about dirt. Thought about using dirt, but not sure how well that would work.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

We buy a 40lbs bag of stall pellets at the feed store, they last us a good 6+months with the 2 girls. Thankfully neither of them are picky, and both of them seem to LOVE their pellets...I love that the room smells like a freshly cleaned stall and that there isnt dust all over every time we scoop or they paw around!:wink:


----------



## Janet At Nutro

My cats have been using Worlds Best Cat Litter for a few years now.
I have been really happy with it. It controls the odors, and I have found it to be very cost effective.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Scarlett_O' said:


> We buy a 40lbs bag of stall pellets at the feed store, they last us a good 6+months with the 2 girls. Thankfully neither of them are picky, and both of them seem to LOVE their pellets...I love that the room smells like a freshly cleaned stall and that there isnt dust all over every time we scoop or they paw around!:wink:


We used those in the ferret litter boxes all the time! Duh! I didn't even think of those lol :tongue:


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

Janet At Nutro said:


> My cats have been using Worlds Best Cat Litter for a few years now.
> I have been really happy with it. It controls the odors, and I have found it to be very cost effective.


I've heard really mixed things about WB. Some say it works great, others say it doesn't work at all. What variety do you use?


----------



## wolfsnaps88

I too had considered using horse stall pellets. They are natural, non dusty, and cheap! But I never did because I got used to clumping so I stayed with the chemically, dusty crap. I only buy it with coupons though. LOL Good luck with whatever you choose. I know that on raw, the poops will be tiny (I had the joy of tiny, less smelly cat poops before my horrible cat decided she no longer wanted raw).


----------



## Makovach

RedneckCowgirl said:


> I've heard really mixed things about WB. Some say it works great, others say it doesn't work at all. What variety do you use?


We have been using worlds best. I've had no problem with it. Then again, I wonder if it could be because my cat eats PMR. I like it. I bought a 6lb bag and it last over a month with my boy.


----------



## rannmiller

I have been switching between Arm and Hammer Essentials and the new natural Purina line. They both work pretty well and I think they're pretty natural and fairly inexpensive.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

rannmiller said:


> I have been switching between Arm and Hammer Essentials


Is that the reeeaaallllyy tiny corn litter? Smells really good? (strong, but good. Not like most litter) If so that is the stuff we are using now. I just hate that it tracks EVERYWHERE lol


----------



## MollyWoppy

I use World's Best as well. I love it, clumps well, flushable, safe for the environment and safe for the cat, I like the smell too. It last's for ages as well, but I do clean the litterbox every time Windy goes.
The only problem I can think of is that Lola the pug thinks it's a big bowl of corn put out especially for her to munch down on. 
I looked at that new one made from walnuts, (from Petco I think), but it's more expensive.
There is another new one I saw advertised that actually consists of sterilised soil. I'll have to try and find the ad.


----------



## GoingPostal

I'm using swheat scoop but can't get WBCL locally. I clean the box several times a day and the only real issue is it sometimes turns to concrete in the bottom, I do put baking soda down to help a bit. I can't stand wood pellets how they break down into dust so fast and like something clumping anyways. The dust from clay litter drives me nuts. There's still tracking of course but not much you can do about that. I thought the A & H essentials smelled awful! Bought a bag and didn't see it was scented, gave me a horrible headache, I don't like scented crap.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

We use Fresh Step here, but I like the idea of the stall pellets. Just spoiled on the clumping.


----------



## kathylcsw

I use Tidy Cat the most because Petsmart has it on sale a lot. I just bought 28lbs of Fresh Step Sunday because Petsmart had it for $7.99 and that was too good a deal to pass up. Since I spend so much on feeding my beasties I try to buy more economical cat litter. I do realy like the Arm and Hammer too. It works really well.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

I use World's Best too! Best litter I have used so far. Gonna try the multiple or cented one next though onlt because I am still getting a little odor wiffs somethimes. It clupms better than any litter I have ever used.


----------



## EckoMac

Tidy Cat instant clumping. I have two cats, but the main reason is, Spaz. He is diabetic, KD, and a boy, add them up and it equals an insane amount of urine. If it doesn't clump fast enough he comes out with wet paws.


----------



## twotonelover

I use Dr. Elsey’s or Paws and Claws for my fosters. Both clump hard, no dust and control odors well. I do scoop 2-3x a day though so that obviously helps with odors too.


----------



## rannmiller

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Is that the reeeaaallllyy tiny corn litter? Smells really good? (strong, but good. Not like most litter) If so that is the stuff we are using now. I just hate that it tracks EVERYWHERE lol


Yeah that's the stuff. I LOVE the smell of it! As far as tracking goes, I switched to a Booda Box with the steps and put a mat outside and that cut tracking by about 90%. 

I am pretty sure I tried World's Best in the past and hated it for some reason. I feel like the dogs were attracted to it like magnets and it didn't control odor very well at all for my kitties. I absolutely detest Feline Pine clumping stuff. It doesn't control odor at all, barely clumps, falls apart as soon as I scoop it, and is impossible to sift through my regular scooper so I throw out half of it trying to clean the box!

I heard the new Blue Buffalo walnut litter is amazing but a bit too pricey for me to try just yet.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

I'll have to look into a Booda Box. Right now I just have towels laid out in front of it. Seems to cut down on tracking but its a pain. I really do love the smell of it too. I also love that there is almost no dust, something I couldn't stand with clay litters. 

Does anyone here mix two or more types of litters? For those of you that use WB, how dusty is it?


----------



## Makovach

We just bought a bag of the A&H natural essentials, and I've got to say, I hate it. IME it tracks 100xs worse than the worlds best. It doesn't have as good of odor control as the WB. It smells terrible (the product itself). It doesn't seem to clump as fast/tight as the WB. I like that the WB clumps at the top while he is going. 

I was thinking after I posted that maybe the WB doesn't stink because we scoop so frequently (all day long, every time we go into the bathroom), but with the A&H product, I can smell it not too long after he goes. Its not really strong, but you can tell its there. 

Giving away the rest of the bag of the A&H and going to buy more WB.


----------



## rannmiller

Makovach said:


> Giving away the rest of the bag of the A&H and going to buy more WB.


Feel free to send it my way! :wink:

I used to use Tidy Cats and I hate to admit it, but I loved how it well it works. However, after reading how dangerous clumping clay litter can be long-term, I decided to suck it up and go natural. Pellets are way cheaper but I hate not having a clumping litter. A & H works great for me, even if I don't scoop it every day. Too bad they don't have one great natural litter that works for everyone, but I guess that's why we have so much variety to choose from. If I ever try the BB walnut stuff I'll let you all know how I like it.


----------



## CorgiPaws

I use Swheat Scoop Multi Cat, even though one cat prefers to potty outside, so really only one kitty uses the box. 
I have no complaints, I scoop twice a day. I've read complaints about it being slower to clump, and sticking to the bottom of the box, but with just one cat using it, we haven't had an issue with it. I've thought about trying World's Best but then I figure if I'm happy with the (cheaper and equally safe) Swheat Scoop then why even bother. I like that it isn't all perfume ridden, I can't stand scented litters. 
Honestly, I was happy with Arm and Hammer before this, but felt so guilty once I learned how awful clay litters are in the long run. Damn conscious. That crap was effective! (pun intended)


----------



## liquid

I used Tidy Cats for a day until I switched to World's Best Cat Litter - The multi-cat clumping formula. I believe it comes in a black and red bag.
I HATED the smell of Tidy Cats and couldnt stand the insane amount of dust that came from that stuff! Ugh! I had to hold my breath and breathe through my shirt in order to scoop the litter with Tidy Cats.. nasty. And I hated randomly smelling that chemical smell that Tidy Cats gives off. Its almost like it was off-gassing or something lol.
Ever since I switched to World's Best, it's been really great, I love it. Its made from corn so I dont have to worry about nasty chemicals, and its unscented so I dont need to smell that nasty chemical smell that most other cat litters have. The odor control is surprisingly awesome, I never smell my cat's business, even though she pretty much never covers it up. I scoop once a day and it seems like the small bag will last me about a month for one cat.


----------



## JBaswell

I also use the World's Best Cat Litter in the red and black bag. I have 2 female adult cats and 2 male balinese kittens. It is the BEST. I have tried every litter out there it seems, but this is the only one I will buy anymore. It is literally zero dust. The clay litters would give me an asthma attack. Yes, they can track it outside the box, but it is not as bad as the clay litters in my opinion. Plus, I have a kitty that sometimes munches on fresh litter. Strange yes, but I dont have to worry since it is corn-based. It is good at odor control, but I scoop my boxes daily, sometimes more. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Janet At Nutro

RedneckCowgirl said:


> I've heard really mixed things about WB. Some say it works great, others say it doesn't work at all. What variety do you use?


The formula that I buy is in a green and black bag.
I am really impressed with it. Low-tracking and low dust. 
And it's turned out to be very cost effective.


----------



## CorgiPaws

I. Should really start to listen to myself more often. I distinctly remember saying I was satisfied with Swheat Scoop and had non desire to change it up. 
So, I went and tried Worlds Best litter, the one in the red and black bag. I have one indoor cat, a female, who isn't overly stinky or anything. We live in a large house but one box has always been sufficient for her. I've been using Swheat Scoop for a few months after guilting myself out of clay litters, and have been relatively happy with it. It masks odors as well as any clay litter we've used (formerly Arm & Hammer and Tidy Cats for pretty much forever) but it can gum up at the bottom of the box. not bad, and a worthwhile trade off to get away from clay. Plus, a little cooking spray in the box when I completely change out the litter (admittedly not NEARLY as often as I've heard you're supposed to...) and that issue is solved. It tracks about the same as clay litters, the people who claim its some miracle non tracking litter are big fat liars. plus, SC has pretty much no dust. 
but, alas, the raving reviews in WB convinced me, Now, Ellie would probably use coco puffs if I so wished, she is not picky in terms of litter. At all. So, thinking that an unscented litter can't be too bad, I bought the giant bag. I think it's 30lbs. So, I haul this beast of a bag to the basement where the letterbox is, and cut it open. Immediately my nose is brutally assaulted by the most terrible smell in the world. I'm talking nostril flaring, gagging nasty. It smells like sweet pee. Not to be confused with sweet pea. Imaging rank urine, mixed with sugar exploding in your nose. Jon proceeds to dump the bag into the container we keep litter in. (Ellie likes to claw at bags, so we dump our litter in a plastic dog food container thingy) it is SO dusty. It's like a giant cloud of dusty sugar pee. 


I wanted to like this litter. I was convinced it would be awesome, or at least as good as Swheat scoop. At this point, even if it 100% masks all urine and feces odors, never gummed at the bottom of the box, and not one single grain tracked, the smell of the litter itself and the insane dust would still make it a total fail. I'm giving it away on Craigslist and never, EVER buying anything but Swheat Scoop again. Ever. Plus, they have a frequent buyer program. Win.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl

That is the exact thing I've heard from a lot of people who have tried WB


----------



## CorgiPaws

RedneckCowgirl said:


> That is the exact thing I've heard from a lot of people who have tried WB


I've read MOSTLY positive reviews for it. 

Every time I walk down the hall I literally get a headache. I am picking up Swheat Scoop first thing tomorrow, and then having hubby change the box. I don't think I could stomach doing it. 

This s*** is terrible.


----------



## Maxy24

I used arm and hammer super scoop for a while and it was great but in the last few months it's been doing a horrible job on the urine odor control. So I just switched to Cat's Pride Fresh and Light (with no scent). It's a low dust formula, which is great because the arm and hammer left a layer of dust over everything in the room which is gross. I didn't have to hold my breath pouring the cat's pride. It clumps much better than the arm and hammer too, and I though the arm and hammer clumped pretty well. The one thing that is worse is the poop odor control, the room it's in smells a bit stale, but I'm not the most diligent box cleaner either.


I might try something else though, I've heard good things about the Dr. Elsey's I'm just not sure where I can find it. I want to see if it controls the poop odor better.


----------

